# Busco un hilo pero no lo encuentro, necesito ayuda

## elover

Veréis es un hilo de una guía de como poner la key de windows en qemu y este se crea que es un pc real en vez una máquina virtual.

Estaba en apartado tips pero no lo encuentro

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puede ser esto?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1071844.html

----------

## elover

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Puede ser esto?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1071844.html

 

Creo que si, mañana me pongo a probarlo a ver si puedo

----------

## elover

Me sirvió, gracias!

----------

